# Alloy Wheel Protector with durability like Collinite 476?



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

I've been using poorboys sealant, not bad, but doesnt seem to last that long, i'm really looking for something the i can apply maybe every 2 months and just hose down with water in between, i've tried a few QD wax, i was thinking to trying collinite on the wheels, dont know would this be ok to use on allot wheels?

Regards
MrDub


----------



## wolliwuk (Feb 11, 2008)

Collinite 476 is great for wheels especially during the winter when you cannot always get them washed as often ... just put a few thin layers on and you are good to go.

I usually revert back Poorboys in the summer months mainly because I love the smell


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

FK 1000P. Easy on and off with the durability of Colly.

Looks fantastic also.

Gordon.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

i have had opti-seal on mine for over 2 months now and still beads like crazy when i wash them.


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Opti-seal is excellent for wheels. I've tried this as well and it seems to last quite well, I wasnt expecting much to be honest as its a WOWA (wipe on walk away) sealant.

The easy application is much appreciated on my BMW MV2 wheels, as they can be a pig to buff. I simply wiped a misted applicator pad all over the surface and simply walk away


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

caledonia said:


> FK 1000P. Easy on and off with the durability of Colly.
> 
> Looks fantastic also.
> 
> Gordon.


thats the one - had 2 layers on mine for 4 months over all the winter salt, snow and muck, and it still cleans up brilliantly with just shampoo. Just the slightest signs of stuff beginning to stick in the very corners of the rims, so it has reached it life from my point of view now  Nothing has doen this well in these conditions for me - easier in summer but over winter nothing has come close 

Opti Seal is damn good though especially as you just wipe it on and job done :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> thats the one :


Don't laugh but I did it again. Has to change it before posting. :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

SRP/EGP lasted a long time on my wheels after Brazo recommended it to me a couple of years ago.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

I've got 476 on mine and its working great :thumb:


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

Cheers lads, i suppose its collinite then, havnt got any FK 1000P, might try some, can anyone recommend a uk supplier from this forum?

Thanks
MrDub


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> SRP/EGP lasted a long time on my wheels after Brazo recommended it to me a couple of years ago.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

Its there any wheel cleaner thats in a spray bottle that halfords sell which is decent quality and does a proper job?

TIA
Regards
MrDub


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

isherdholi said:


> Opti-seal is excellent for wheels. I've tried this as well and it seems to last quite well, I wasnt expecting much to be honest as its a WOWA (wipe on walk away) sealant.
> 
> The easy application is much appreciated on my BMW MV2 wheels, as they can be a pig to buff. I simply wiped a misted applicator pad all over the surface and simply walk away


True that. I love Opti-Seal on wheels. Simply wipe it on and walk away. No more buffing, and dirty MFs...Many MF manufacturers seem to switch to lighter colored MF towels, so it can get dirty sooner, even if you wash it, and seing this filth will make you wanna purchase new ones sooner...


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

MrDUB said:


> Its there any wheel cleaner thats in a spray bottle that halfords sell which is decent quality and does a proper job?
> 
> TIA
> Regards
> MrDub


I found that Halfords tend not to stock good detailing stuff (except AG), try the guys on this forum under traders :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

supercharged said:


> True that. I love Opti-Seal on wheels. Simply wipe it on and walk away. No more buffing, and dirty MFs...Many MF manufacturers seem to switch to lighter colored MF towels, so it can get dirty sooner, even if you wash it, and seing this filth will make you wanna purchase new ones sooner...


agreed - products that are as easy to use as Opti Seal/Z-CS etc make keeping wheels topped up with max protection, very easy :thumb:


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

Scotty Pro said:


> I found that Halfords tend not to stock good detailing stuff (except AG), try the guys on this forum under traders :thumb:


Thanks, have plenty of AG stuff, but none for wheels....


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> agreed - products that are as easy to use as Opti Seal/Z-CS etc make keeping wheels topped up with max protection, very easy :thumb:


Great for a bone idle bugger like me and you use so little product, I don`t bother using anything else for the wheels now.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I use JetSeal109 on my wheels, 2 coats last 4 months, so you could probably add more, for more durability. 

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

Just gave them a good coat of 476, i'll be suprised to see how long it last. Plan on just power hose them down when the car gets a wash from now on unless then need a good clean. If it has very good durability my poorboys will be going in the bin.... I assume it will work just as it does on the car itself, same logic.. although with brakedust etc..durability may be shorter.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

i'll have the poorboys


----------

